# Learning Properly



## Courageous (Aug 31, 2017)

After seeing so many Journals of horse lessons and working with horses, I decided I would like to post my experiences. Even if just to see how I progress. So here it goes. 

Last Friday (the 6th), I went to my very first horse lesson. I am taking them from a family who just owns horses, but they compete every spring/summer so I felt they were competent. I took lessons when I was about ten (maybe) and I was never taught to do even a simple thing like keep my heels down. Those lessons only ever let me trot and I lost a lot of confidence. 

When I got to the barn, I was put up on a very sweet bay Arabian gelding, named Blizzard. He was an expert at teaching me. My instructor (even though she isn't a professional instructor, I am just going to call her that) went down to the basics of saddling and bridling. I knew a good amount but I am a VERY slow learner so repetition is good for me. I mounted and began a very hard but excellent first lesson!

First, just to gain control and understand the horse, I flexed him, backed him up, and flexed again. He listened like a perfect gentleman. I have ridden a lot of horses but none quite like Blizzard. My instructor then had me practice walking and keeping my heels down. My leg and seat were very stiff, I could tell. But she was very patient. She had me pretend to lose my stirrups (at a walk) and then "fish" for them. I also tried posting and two-point at a walk. 

I have always been scared of trotting after I fell off a very bouncy pony, but when we did start trotting I felt very comfortable. I think more of the bounce could have been absorbed in my heels but otherwise I think it was okay. I found trotting is a LOT easier than loping. I was so scared of loping that she put me on a lunge line so that I didn't have to focus on guiding the horse. Loping was so fun!! I had more of a blast then I thought and a side ach. Why would that be? Anyone know? My heels went up a few more times then they should have at the lope but I am still learning. 

I don't know if anyone can give me advice on one thing. We tried a maneuver that I can't remember the name of. I was suppose to turn the horse in a circle without him moving one of his back hooves. It took me awhile to get. Does anyone know what I am talking about? 

Overall I had a great first time and will be going again on Thursday. The weather is cold where I live but I don't care! I had such a great time. I don't own any horses so I can't get practice at home, but any advice would be great. Thanks all who reading! :loveshower:

:cowboy::riding:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

That's great! I've always wanted to take lessons. Glad yours are going so well 

I don't know the movement you're talking about though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Courageous said:


> I don't know if anyone can give me advice on one thing. We tried a maneuver that I can't remember the name of. I was suppose to turn the horse in a circle without him moving one of his back hooves. It took me awhile to get. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


That sounds like a turn on the haunches, and I am totally shocked that anyone would be trying to teach that so early on...but that is just me, it is quite the balancing act for any rider to do that one right, need to have forward momentum turned into sideways movement...

Also just a little surprised that they have you cantering already......maybe you are more advanced than you think?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I don't know if anyone can give me advice on one thing. We tried a maneuver that I can't remember the name of. I was suppose to turn the horse in a circle without him moving one of his back hooves. It took me awhile to get. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


I really love the enthusiasm you express in your post, Courageous. It reminds me of something I read by John Lyons. He wrote of an experience watching his young daughter that reminded him that, if we don’t enjoy working with horses we shouldn’t do it.

The maneuver you describe near the end of your post may be a spin or it may be a turn on the haunches. In the spin, the inside hind foot basically rests on the ground, moving only when necessary to avoid twisting. In the turn on the haunches, the inside hind foot continues to move up and down in the movement of the gait while striking the ground in approximately the same place. Alois Podhajsky – a famous director of the Spanish Riding School in Vienna – said that the area of placement for the inside hind foot should be no larger than a dinner plate.


----------



## Courageous (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello again! So today was awesome, and a bit painful.  I didn't ride the same horse as last time, due to his bouncy gait. Today I rode a POA (Pony of the America) mare named Reeta. She was only seven but extremely trained. If anything, (unlike most ponies I've met) she really wanted to lope. She was very sweet though. I really like her! I hope I can ride her next lesson.
We started with just walking so I could get use to her. I really liked her smooth gait. We did have a bit of an upset as we started the trot. First she REALLY wanted to lope but we just wanted to work on my seat at a trot. I was on a lunge line (so I could focus on my seat and not my ability to "steer", which I am really bad at!!) and Reeta made a sharp turn with her hindquarters. I was not completely prepared for it but more prepared the saddle. Reeta was really good, the saddle slid and I fell to the ground (giggling). Reeta didn't even shy. We then tightened the cinch and got back on. After that I was SO much more loose. It felt good. 
I was nervous to work Reeta without the lunge line but after trotting and working on my posting and two-point, we tried without the lunge line. It felt really good. My instructor said that was the best trot and post so far! I was so excited. I was so happy! For once I could feel like Reeta and I were in beat with each other. It felt good. 
If I can get my techy self working I will try and attach a picture of me riding. The lesson went really well. A LOT of work on my seat but I really felt in tune with Reeta after it all. It gave me hope that by next spring/summer I could start trot poles and maybe small jumps. What do you think? To quick? I will be working through the winter as my instructor has an indoor arena.


----------



## Courageous (Aug 31, 2017)

TXhorseman said:


> I really love the enthusiasm you express in your post, Courageous. It reminds me of something I read by John Lyons. He wrote of an experience watching his young daughter that reminded him that, if we don’t enjoy working with horses we shouldn’t do it.
> 
> The maneuver you describe near the end of your post may be a spin or it may be a turn on the haunches. In the spin, the inside hind foot basically rests on the ground, moving only when necessary to avoid twisting. In the turn on the haunches, the inside hind foot continues to move up and down in the movement of the gait while striking the ground in approximately the same place. Alois Podhajsky – a famous director of the Spanish Riding School in Vienna – said that the area of placement for the inside hind foot should be no larger than a dinner plate.


Thank you! I totally agree! I think it might have been a spin. Thank you for the comment!



Golden Horse said:


> That sounds like a turn on the haunches, and I am totally shocked that anyone would be trying to teach that so early on...but that is just me, it is quite the balancing act for any rider to do that one right, need to have forward momentum turned into sideways movement...
> 
> Also just a little surprised that they have you cantering already......maybe you are more advanced than you think?


Maybe I am... But I also think they were seeing how advanced I might be. 



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> That's great! I've always wanted to take lessons. Glad yours are going so well
> 
> I don't know the movement you're talking about though.


Aww, thanks! I hope one day you can take lessons!


----------



## Courageous (Aug 31, 2017)

So here I am with Reeta! How's my seat? Any tips/advice?


----------



## Courageous (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! Sorry that it has been so long! Winter seems to have taken over here and riding lessons have not happened for a while. I have done a few since my last post but not many. School and work keep me busy as well as other chores, but I can't wait until I can get back in the saddle! 

Last time I rode, we worked on some technical stuff like my seat. We did it at a walk and trot, but my instructor and I both agreed that it is time to move forward to the canter. I have done cantering for a few strides so far and I have discovered an issue. I seem to get side aches. Does this have to do with my seat? I find it odd and a bit annoying. I try to keep up with exercising, but winter can put a hold on some of that. Could that be an issue? If so what exercises would put me in shape when I can't be on a horse? Any advice would be great! Thank you!:smile:


----------

